# Anyone want some hogs??



## Gadget (Jun 20, 2019)

We have some hogs that we need to get rid of. This is a working farm and hogs are not wanted on the property. Crawford county. Looking for someone to trap. No dog hunting. Send me a pm for details. We have one trap getting setup this weekend.


----------



## Gadget (Jun 20, 2019)

Getting a few pm so want to clarify a few things.

This land is leased for hunting, I'm the lease holder and run a hunting club. We do hunt some of the hogs but don't kill enough for management purposes so need to trap. We will try to trap some ourselves with a catch pen trap, we don't want the hogs so would rather they go to someone who could use some pork.


----------



## saltysenior (Jun 22, 2019)

so much for the ''we hunt for food '' statements...


----------



## Gadget (Jun 22, 2019)

We got four 100 pounders in the trap last night. Not bad for our first ever attempt at trapping hogs. We were able to gift all four to guys working on the farm. Hopefully we can continue to find people to take them all. We already kept some for us that were killed hunting.


----------



## Jester896 (Jun 22, 2019)

saltysenior said:


> so much for the ''we hunt for food '' statements...



are you suggesting that all of the people that hunt for food live within 30 minutes of his place?


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jun 24, 2019)

I'll take some.


----------



## Gadget (Jun 24, 2019)

Trap will be set again this weekend  send me a pm and I'll get you number


----------



## antharper (Jun 25, 2019)

Good deal , even though most people see them as pest they sure are good eating


----------



## saltysenior (Jun 25, 2019)

Jester896 said:


> are you suggesting that all of the people that hunt for food live within 30 minutes of his place?



no...I'm suggesting that if the offer was made to shoot the hogs, his phone would be ringing off the hook...


----------



## Jester896 (Jun 25, 2019)

saltysenior said:


> no...I'm suggesting that if the offer was made to shoot the hogs, his phone would be ringing off the hook...



He asked for someone to trap the hogs.  If I "hunted for food" and didn't have a trap I can't help.

I'm suggesting that if the offer was made to shoot the hogs, his phone would be ringing off the hook...  that statement seems a far cry from the seemingly disparaging remarks about people that say "we hunt for food"


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Jun 26, 2019)

It’s a nice gesture to offer. No reason to make a smart remark.
I asked to hunt them and he was looking for a trap to catch many.

Nothing wrong with his offer or mine just wasn’t a match for his needs or mine. At least he offered a place with free hogs. Someone local will jump at the opportunity. Some will want to charge him to trap.
Always something.
Offer free place to hunt hogs and you’ll soon have no hogs...


----------



## Jester896 (Jun 26, 2019)

It his Circus and his Monkey...he can offer it anyway he sees fit.  It is a very nice offer for someone close with a trap.

Trapping requires that the traps be checked everyday.  If the trapper is 30 minutes away it will take 1 hour and 2+ gallons of fuel every day...provided they get 30 miles to the gallon.  If you find a trapper with one of the large corral traps with a cell phone trigger that person has a lot invested..I can easily see why there may be some charges associated with either of those.  

You can just about bet that all of the Hunting Club members live more that 30 minutes away and it is a burden for them to do this every day and don't want to incur the expenses themselves.


----------



## Gadget (Jun 26, 2019)

Someone is there almost every weekend so the trap will be set on the weekends. We built a large coral trap which can hold a dozen hogs or more. We will continue to hunt them year round but not enough are killed hunting to manage the population. 

Here are the ones trapped last weekend


----------



## Big7 (Jun 26, 2019)

The post' above are a little tricky, for me at least. 

So, my question is:
Is the OP just looking for trappers or is a shooter welcome? I don't have a trap but I can wack them pretty good. Especially at night. If the OP is interested, please PM me. I have a bud that might want to go, depending on his work schedule. I'm retired. I can stay a month as long as I'm killing hogs.


----------



## saltysenior (Jun 26, 2019)

Jester896 said:


> He asked for someone to trap the hogs.  If I "hunted for food" and didn't have a trap I can't help.
> 
> I'm suggesting that if the offer was made to shoot the hogs, his phone would be ringing off the hook...  that statement seems a far cry from the seemingly disparaging remarks about people that say "we hunt for food"



my mistake....I miss read and thought he already had the hogs trapped but he received no responses..


----------



## Jester896 (Jun 26, 2019)

it would be nice if he found someone to use his trap during the week when they aren't there to shoot the hogs in the trap...if it was a few panels bigger and had a remote trigger door...I'd bet he could catch a large group at one time if they weren't already educated...I can look at the ones in there and tell they are stoopid


----------



## across the river (Jul 2, 2019)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> It’s a nice gesture to offer. No reason to make a smart remark.
> I asked to hunt them and he was looking for a trap to catch many.
> 
> Nothing wrong with his offer or mine just wasn’t a match for his needs or mine. At least he offered a place with free hogs. Someone local will jump at the opportunity. Some will want to charge him to trap.
> ...



This is not true at all.   If you have a bunch of hogs you aren't going to shoot them all. If you allow someone to come hunt them, that person isn't going to hunt them enough or shoot enough to make dent in the population.  They are going to shoot a couple or few until they get their fill and then loose interest and not come back. You could of  course offer offer multiple people the option to hunt them, but then would you have a bunch of different people all over your place that you don't know running around. They tell a buddy about it or invite them without permission and you have a real mess.  After all that you still have pigs.   Trapping them is the only reasonable option, which it appears he was smart enough to figure out on his on.


----------



## Jester896 (Jul 2, 2019)

if I have a key to your gate you can rest assured that anybody I brought wouldn't come back without me.  Sadly, I have more places to shoot hogs than I have time to go.

small traps like that aren't going to do much quickly to stop a problem.  My buddy told me just Monday that their count on his farm with the large trap and cellphone trigger has caught/killed 198 this year.  That is 50 more already this year over his previous whole years best with trapping in small traps, shooting in daylight, and shooting after dark.  When you start catching 40 or more at the time...it won't take but a minute to knock a dent in it


----------



## Gadget (Jul 3, 2019)

Thanks guys.

Update. We didn't catch any last weekend, they've been coming in the trap but not triggering the door. We're gonna try to change the trigger and reset this weekend.


----------



## Jester896 (Jul 3, 2019)

are the bigger ones not going in and only the small ones?


----------



## Gadget (Jul 4, 2019)

Jester896 said:


> are the bigger ones not going in and only the small ones?


.
Both big and little. Just not the best trigger setup. Need one those cellular remote activated doors, that would do the trick.


----------



## Jester896 (Jul 4, 2019)

if you build it they will come


----------



## FXJ (Jul 11, 2019)

Where are you located


----------



## Gadget (Jul 16, 2019)

We're in North Crawford County. Only caught 6 hogs so far, was able to gift all of them. We had to redo the trap mechanism as hogs were not triggering the door. Due to all the activity they seem to have gotten smart and we didn't get any this past weekend with no pictures on trailcam.


----------



## Sixes (Jul 23, 2019)

It won't be long until they completely ignore your trap. You might as well move it.

I know some guys that use the traps with the phone activated remote door on a big farm and they have to move the traps after catching a killing a few and start over.

I think it's a never ending quest to kill them all.


----------



## Gadget (Jul 24, 2019)

Yes your right, they definitely wise up very quick. They stopped coming for a while now they stated coming back in. Still trying different triggering setups which they are evading. Didn't get any last weekend but there were a few that came into the trap.


----------



## Jester896 (Jul 24, 2019)

Are they in the fields on the farm?


----------



## Gadget (Jul 26, 2019)

Jester896 said:


> Are they in the fields on the farm?




We have the trap setup in the woods on a food plot close to swamp where they come in from. Guys just sent me pics of them coming into the trap this week but door wasn't set. They will set it tonight and tommrow.


----------



## Jester896 (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## Jester896 (Oct 6, 2019)

kinda hard to feed out a dead hog


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 6, 2019)

skoaleric said:


> If yall catch any you don't want, I'll take them. I live in barnesville.  I'll feed em out and put em in the freezer. Saves money on my grocery bill. Thanks, Eric


Shhhhhhhh.....

Can't, not suppose to, transport a feral pig !


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 6, 2019)

sure you can


----------



## Gadget (Oct 7, 2019)

Were not trapping now that it's deer season. We've killed two more bow hunting.

Probably won't set traps again until after deer season.


----------



## pinus palustris (Nov 22, 2019)

Jester-there are only two ways now to LEGALLY transport feral hogs: 1) Dead
2) Live-Under a permit from DNR to an approved facility


----------



## Jester896 (Nov 22, 2019)

Jester896 said:


> sure you can





pinus palustris said:


> Jester-there are only two ways now to LEGALLY transport feral hogs: 1) Dead
> 2) Live-Under a permit from DNR to an approved facility



Are you referring to this statement that I made?

The gentleman can do as he pleases...but that doesn't make it right.

I think it was actually from the USDA that the permit came from and from what I understand from @C.Killmaster says it is no longer legal to do that...trapped feral hogs must be killed on the spot


----------



## pinus palustris (Nov 22, 2019)

Jester- I was slightly off, the permit is acquired from GA Dept Ag.
I recently attended a hog control conference and this was greatly emphasized by the officials there.
Permit for transport live, permit/license for the approved holding facility. Of course these are Georgia regs.


----------



## pinus palustris (Nov 22, 2019)

Anyone wanting to delve into this further:
Georgia Department of Agriculture 
Rules
Chapter 40-13-15

Describes in exact detail what needs to occur to legally move live feral hogs in Georgia


----------



## Tom W. (Nov 24, 2019)

I know that in Alabama you cannot transport a live feral hog.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 9, 2019)

saltysenior said:


> no...I'm suggesting that if the offer was made to shoot the hogs, his phone would be ringing off the hook...




I won't drive 2 hours each way, in a truck that gets 12mpg, for 100 lbs of pork.

I will make that drive to hunt or fish though. If those free hogs were local I'd love to accept his generous offer.  

I've driven a diesel dually, pulling a bass boat to Canada to hunt and fish. I would not drive to Canada for a free hog.

I don't get you're point.


----------



## 95g atl (Dec 9, 2019)

Wow.  Seems like the man is offering either the meat from trapped hogs OR someone to setup their traps on his land, IE: catching more hogs.

Not sure why the snarky remarks from a few.  It's his ball game, if you don't agree, you don't have to go.  


I have no less than 9 portable traps at my hunt club, no less than 4 corral traps too.  They work.  If I didn't have a broken leg and several months of recovery, I'd be interested in setting some up with you.

Good luck!!


----------



## Gadget (Dec 9, 2019)

So far we've gifted all hogs caught, they were shot before removed from the property.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Dec 9, 2019)

So  let me get this straight.....you need someone to come and shoot the hogs in the trap.
Nice offer op wish yall the best of luck


----------



## 95g atl (Dec 10, 2019)

Gadget said:


> So far we've gifted all hogs caught, they were shot before removed from the property.



Don't let some of these guys bother you with their comments.  
What you're offering isn't for everyone, but some will certainly appreciate it.

For me personally, I get plenty of joy catching a hog in a trap and dispatching it.  Some won't agree, but that isn't our problem.  It is 100% without the current GA law & regs.

What I believe is happening is there are too many folks expect FULL ACCESS to private property to explore, hunt, shoot, etc.  IF that's is the case, they probably need to join a hunt club themselves.  Or just go back to hunting public land and deal those set of rules and regs.  (IE: no traps, no bait, not 24/7/365, etc). 

Our club has a piece of property (we have three) which is literally overrun by hogs.  We will never allow "access" to the property if you aren't a member.  Double edged sword....a believe a lot of folks on here are honest and law following, but it only takes the one or two that would press the issue and either come on the property when they aren't suppose to, bring guests not authorized, shoot something other than a hog, or not follow laws and club rules.  Again, I want to believe the great majority will not do this, however, with comments and snarks from various posts throughout this forum, I can't help to strongly suspect one or two would not comply.

Give the guy a break fellas.  Nope, the offer isn't for everyone, but i'm sure there are a few on here would appreciate it.

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 13, 2019)

I like getting pigs with somebody else's dogs ! I personally don't want my dogs knowing what a pig is !! As far as trapping them...I am for that as well !! But.......as far as me wanting a wild pig for eatting .....there is not enough fat on em to make em worth my time !! Everytime I figured.....well a bit of sausage would good....nah ! Always end up having to go buyfat to make it work, then it ain't that good IMO !! I can buy boston butts at the store...gind em, add no fat, only my seasoning and have alot better sausage....most better than store bought ! As far as a wild pig goes...they are rodents...like rats ya might say !


----------



## killerv (Jan 9, 2020)

Funny story, an owner of a convenience store we used to frequent saw us in camo and asked us about "mountain pigs". Well we shot him one and took it to him, and he wanted more. We weren't selling them, just trying to be nice and help the guy out. Took that joker three good ones once and he said he had to make a phone call. Two chefs in their hibachi outfits pulled up in a dodge durango and threw 600lbs of dead hogs right onto the back on the carpet of that durango. That was the last time we did it.  We never knew that was what he was doing with them until that night.


----------

